# Sanitize soultion ???



## rhoffart (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been using the SWAG method when it comes to making my sanitize solution. I am using potassium metabisulfite and mixing one gallon at a time then filling a spray bottle off that gallon till it's gone. 

Well yesterday the gallon was empty and it was time to make some more. I know I'm making it too strong ... so here is the question.

How much potassium metabisulfite (in grams) for one gallon of water? Or, what is the target PPM?

I only found one on a search and it said 940 ppm which will be about 7 1/2 grams per gallon.

Any ideas?


----------



## BobF (Dec 12, 2011)

Not a ppm, but I have been using 3Tbsp/gal with enough citric acid to lower pH to 3.0.

I found this on a web site I trust somewhere A Long Time Ago.

I use 3Tbsp/gal with no citric when rinsing bottles prior to filling.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been following the directions on the Cellar Craft instructions for K-Meta under Tips since day one. I believe this is the correct amount for 1 gallon of sanitizing solution.

*All equipment must be cleaned and sanitized before contact with wine ingredients. Mixing 50 grams (8 tsp) potassium metabisulphite or sodium metabisulphite per 4 liters (~1 gal) water provides adequate sanitizing solution. This can be stored in a closed glass container. *


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 12, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I have been following the directions on the Cellar Craft instructions for K-Meta under Tips since day one. I believe this is the correct amount for 1 gallon of sanitizing solution.
> 
> *All equipment must be cleaned and sanitized before contact with wine ingredients. Mixing 50 grams (8 tsp) potassium metabisulphite or sodium metabisulphite per 4 liters (~1 gal) water provides adequate sanitizing solution. This can be stored in a closed glass container. *



That's what I was looking for ... thanks Mike. 50 grams is an easy number to remember.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2011)

Yep, thats whay I use. 3tbls of k-meta per gal


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 12, 2011)

1 US tablespoon = 3 US teaspoons

all about the same ... thanks Bob, Mike & Tom


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 12, 2011)

Potassium Metabisulfite Powder
You can also buy Potassium Metabisulfite in powder form, usually sold to home winemakers in 4 ounce bottles or 1 pound bags. This chemical works well as a sanitizing agent because it is a bacterial inhibitor. Since there's no inert materials in this form (unlike campden tablets, which have some fillers added), you don't need to add a lot of crystals to make a great sanitizing solution.
METHOD: Dissolve 1 teaspoon of crystals in one gallon of water to make a solution comprised of 940 PPM SO2

taken from = http://www.grapestompers.com/sanitation.asp

I personally use 1/2 teaspoon sulfite and 1/2 citric acid per gallon and it is extremely strong ! I can not even think if I put a whole tablespoon in , what would happen

thanks steve


----------



## jet (Dec 12, 2011)

My package of K meta says 2oz per gallon, which comes out to be just over 2 tablespoons.

BobF, why do you not use citric acid in your sanitizer for bottles? I thought the point of citric acid was that it lowered the pH, but nothing in wine will grow on it.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 12, 2011)

GREAT  I've been using 3 tbl's of Soduim Meta and it's stronger than DEATH. It makes my Toe nails curl up everytime I use it. I thought it was George from Fine Vine Wines that told me that. In fact, I've been use 3TBL each of Sodium metta and Citric Acid. Get more and more confused every time this subject comes up


----------



## UBB (Dec 12, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> This can be stored in a closed glass container. [/I][/B]



What are your thoughts about storing the solution in a plastic pail with a cover. Think, ice cream bucket?


----------



## BobF (Dec 12, 2011)

jet said:


> My package of K meta says 2oz per gallon, which comes out to be just over 2 tablespoons.
> 
> BobF, why do you not use citric acid in your sanitizer for bottles? I thought the point of citric acid was that it lowered the pH, but nothing in wine will grow on it.


 
Citric will add to wine acidity altering pH. Also, citric is not biostable in the presence of ML bacteria. No geranium funk like sorbate, but ML bacteria will eat it.


----------



## BobF (Dec 12, 2011)

UBB said:


> What are your thoughts about storing the solution in a plastic pail with a cover. Think, ice cream bucket?


 
I've been using the same 1/2g welch's juice bottle for 2+ years with no ill effects.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2011)

UBB said:


> What are your thoughts about storing the solution in a plastic pail with a cover. Think, ice cream bucket?



I keep mine in a glass gallon w/ airlock.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 12, 2011)

UBB said:


> What are your thoughts about storing the solution in a plastic pail with a cover. Think, ice cream bucket?




I keep my corks in a corkador of sorts which is a 6G plastic bucket with a quart plastic mike jug in the center filled with K-Meta sanitizing solution mixed per the directions I quoted above. The lid is snapped and each time I bottle and open that bucket up the SO2 is knock you out evident. This keeps the corks sanitized plus humidified so they don't dry out.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 12, 2011)

For contact cleaning I add equal amounts of kmeta and citric acid at home and in the winery at work. We run this through all of the hoses and rinse tanks with it prior to filling. This solution does not keep very long.

For long term use and in my spray bottle it's 3 tbs of kmets per gallon. This is the only thing I use for rinsing bottles at home before bottling. Also my corkidores are filled with only the same kmeta solution.


----------



## capecodbob (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you rinse after using the sanitizer or not? I keep hearing yes and no!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2011)

No, that just adds bacteria back into the equation!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, by the way. 1 gallon plastic milk jugs can and will deteriate from the S02 being in for more then like 2 months, at least it happened to me a few times with different brand milk jugs and thats why I use glass now. The jugs sprung leaks in the botoom every time.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 23, 2011)

capecodbob said:


> Do you rinse after using the sanitizer or not? I keep hearing yes and no!



I used to years ago, now I sanitize and drip mostly dry then use the bottles or utensils.


----------



## Auburn-Bob (Dec 24, 2011)

I make up my own solution to sanitize my bottles and jugs. I used to use a solution of bleach and dishwash soap in water. This worked well. At the end of my last batch, I switched over to potassium permanganate ( KMnO4 ) dissolved in water.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 25, 2011)

how many PPM does it take to santize ?

following formula:
grams of metabisulfite to add = ______ppm x 0.00657 x _______gallons of wine, juice or must
Thus, for a 50 ppm addition to 5 gallons of wine, you will add: 50 x 0.00657 x 5 = 1.64 g of metabisulfite.

taken from = http://accuvin.com/pHSO2Links.pdf

1/4 tsp = 1.6 grams of meta according to my books. 

my caculation would be in 3 tablespoon would = 19.2 grams of equal sulfite and citric acid ( to drop down the ph between 3-4 , similiar to wine )

that means you would have 2922 PPM , is that correct ? how much ppm do you need to santize ?

here is another great link explaining it better
http://www.eckraus.com/wine-making-sodium-bisulfite/

thanks steve


----------

